# Portable tube amps



## xskugga

I know there are quite a few threads about these types of amps, but none of them answer the question...are they worth it? I am using a laptop and have to use a portable amp, and I am a basshead which means a portable tube amp would suit me very well, hence my interest. I am wanting to replace my E12 with a tube amp since I got the DT990s and the E12 doesn't pair as well as a tube amp would in regards to my tastes. So I began looking for portable tube amps and came across quite a few Made In China amps. I am not one to disregard the "Made in China" label because I know better than to believe the stereotype of Chinese made products being cheap, it's all about the company and not the place it is made. Here are the ones that peaked my interest:
  
 1. Bravo Audio V2
  
 Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ADR2DTG/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=
  
 Comment: I know this one is good, 119 reviews and 4.3 stars don't lie, just looking for an opinion on this. 
  
 2. Muse TU-20
  
 Link: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/hot-sale-2014-MUSE-TU-20-Russia-EH6922-smallest-Tube-Preamp-Headphone-Amplifier-Black-free-shipping/32237017669.html
  
 Comment: I have read this one is good, but I need more info. This one would be great if it works as it should.
  
 3. Douk Audio 6J1
  
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Douk-audio-6J1-Portable-stereo-Class-A-tube-headphone-Pre-AMP-amplifier-HIFI-DIY/251669102837?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D48566a6cd6d74185bfcbd138f96c66c6%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D20131003132420%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D251508774231&rt=nc
  
 Comment: No clue about this one, but would be the best option due to 2 tubes. 
  
 4. Little Bear B1
  
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Little-Bear-B1-Silver-Portable-Rechargeable-Tube-valve-headphone-amplifier-amp/301477258895?_trksid=p2054897.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140407115239%26meid%3Dfaaf3c8de4394286a7b045c4c6a031a8%26pid%3D100204%26prg%3D20140407115239%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D30%26sd%3D291262043618
  
 Comment: I've read this one is pretty bad and has flaws, but if a resistor is replaced it can be good. 
  
  
 Would anyone be willing to give me advice and their opinions on these? Looking to pump up the bass on the DT990s so I don't need to EQ as much as it makes the bass muddier. 
  
 I also don't have a problem modding so long as it doesn't need a Master's degree in electrical engineering to pull off. Perhaps even a completed build without a chassis would be doable, could find a plastic/aluminum chassis that suits me and cut holes in it and it would be no problem. 
  
 Thanks in advanced for any and all help. I look forward to the replies.


----------



## banyanleaf

Little Bear B1 has flaws and it will get an upgrade, according to the owner of the brand. I had one for a short time. It is just too hot to keep it in the pocket, which defeats its purpose. I wouldn't consider a tube pocket amp in the future. That place is given to SS amp.
  
 As to Douk, 6J1 is very popular among the Chinese low-end headphone amps. It is a very quiet tube, which makes it perfect for headphone amp design. I think the designs are possibly copied and pasted and evolved among a lot of the Chinese hifi shops so they have used the 6J1 well. I tried a couple and none of them sound really bad. Douk seems to be reputable since everything I bought from the store turns out to be very good and the price is very competitive. Shipping is quick, too. I wouldn't hesitate to give it a try.
  
 Haven't tried Bravo or Muse yet.


----------



## banyanleaf

BTW, American 5654W (military grade) and 6AK5 are direct replacement of 6J1. They are plentiful and price is very affordable. I have settled with 5654W for its neutral tonality, and obvious better resistance to interference. It is dead quite, clear in high, mellow in mid, and somewhat refined in low, just my taste of headphone tube sound.
  
 BTW, the stock 6J1 can be pretty good if you let it burn in for a few hours. But I have heard of some inconsistency of 6J1 quality among my friends who bought the Douk. All are very happy with the sound for the price.


----------



## Wyd4

You could look into something from analogue squared paper if you want a real tube amp (battery powered)
My favorite portable amp to date is also the go vibe portatube. Worth a look


----------



## dabtpa

You need to check out the Little Dot M E on Amazon for $56. A real sleeper of a product for that price.


----------



## flynhawaiian

What's the m e? I cannot find it on amazon and I'm interested. Possible link?


----------



## banyanleaf

You mean M+?
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Little-Dot-Portable-Head-AMP-Pre-AMP/dp/B00A2QM7PI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1437593868&sr=8-1&keywords=little+dot+portable+amp
  
 It is not a tube amp. ???


----------



## banyanleaf

Or this? But it is $200
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Little-Dot-MT-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00A2QMLAE/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1437619409&sr=8-14&keywords=little+dot+amp


----------



## banyanleaf

This is the one that I recommend:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Nobsound%C2%AE-bear-Headphone-Amplifier-Dual-port/dp/B00WSO9T8A/ref=sr_1_43?ie=UTF8&qid=1437619881&sr=8-43&keywords=tube+headphone+amp


----------

